# Questions about Topknots



## LuvMyMalties (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm fairly new to owning my little Maltese, so I have a few questions about Topknots and dressing up your MALE dog.

I'm guilty of making my male dog probably look more feminine than he is....poor guy.  I like to put his fur up in a topknot, and sometimes with a little blue bow. Do you dress up your male fluff?

Also, if you do a topknot, how long before you feel like you're having to fix it because fur is falling out of it or it gets scruffy looking? Do you fix their topknot daily when you brush them or do you go several days without? I've noticed that his topknot falls out a bit and I have to re-do it, but I'm afraid to do this everyday since I don't want to ruin his fur causing breakage. What do you think?


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I have a boy and he has a topknot and wears bows sometimes 

I re-do his topknot everyday and sometimes twice a day.


----------



## LuvMyMalties (Sep 29, 2011)

Awww, he's so cute! Okay, good, so I'm not the only one guilty of making them look a little girly! lol!




Orla said:


> I have a boy and he has a topknot and wears bows sometimes
> 
> I re-do his topknot everyday and sometimes twice a day.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I have a girl, but I would put my boy's hair in a topknot with a bow also. I like dark blue and black for boys. Maltese are very elegant dogs. MiMi's topknot gets scruffy pretty fast, but if we're just around home I don't re-do it every day...I think it is cute scruffy. I find it is a big help to use some firm styling product and papers to keep it in place better. When her hair is clean and silky the bands slip right off.

There is no mistake that Milo is a boy...handsome and elegant, but definitely BOY.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I sell a lot of boy bows to Maltese and Yorkie owners. Both breeds traditionally wear topknots and bows in the show ring so I think they look great on our pets, too. Five month old Bailey is a work in progress so his hair really isn't long enough on top to get it all into a band yet so I haven't tried adding a bow yet. At this point he has a topknot with Justin Beiber bangs! I redo it everyday, although it doesn't look like it. LOL!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Cosy always has a topknot. I usually redo it once a day. She wears all colors of bows and different sizes of them as well. She also wears dresses and sweaters.
I keep her hair cut short on her body so she doesn't mat with clothing. Maltese
are cute with or without topknots and clothes.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Ladysmom said:


> I sell a lot of boy bows to Maltese and Yorkie owners. Both breeds traditionally wear topknots and bows in the show ring so I think they look great on our pets, too. Five month old Bailey is a work in progress so his hair really isn't long enough on top to get it all into a band yet so I haven't tried adding a bow yet. *At this point he has a topknot with Justin Beiber bangs!* I redo it everyday, although it doesn't look like it. LOL!


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:That's exactly how Bonnie looks! What a perfect description!

To answer about how often to change, since Bonnie's hair is longer than usual, I comb her and change the topknot daily.


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Rocco wears an elastic band with fabric cover most days, simply because it is easy to do. I take it out each night and put it back in after his brushing the next day. I love top knots on maltese. The sex of the maltese makes no difference to me!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

my fluffs have top knots male and female ,if not what would i do with the bows i make for them?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

jodublin said:


> my fluffs have top knots male and female ,if not what would i do with the bows i make for them?


Exactly, Jo!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I think Soda looks very masculine in his bows...daily he just has bands in...but for shows he wears bows...


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter used to be in a topknot but we cut if off about 2 years ago. Somedays I miss it and somedays I don't. When he did have one I purchased several bows that I thought were "boy-ish" looking and included little fire engine and truck buttons on them - super cute!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Hunter's Mom said:


> Hunter used to be in a topknot but we cut if off about 2 years ago. Somedays I miss it and somedays I don't. When he did have one I purchased several bows that I thought were "boy-ish" looking and included little fire engine and truck buttons on them - super cute!


I remember making those bows for Hunter! 

You can always grow his topknot out, but I suspect you'll be pretty busy with Conor!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

When Benny was little I tried to rock the topknot on him, but my DH HATED it. I even tried to buy masculine bows for him....we had a football clip but that didn't even work. Emma always has a topknot, but always a messy one. DH wants me to get rid of her's as well LOL. He says she always looks like messy bessy. But I'm standing my ground....Emma is keeping her topknot.


----------



## Kimba's Mommy (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi Everyone,
I am glad to see that some of the members touched base on this subject. I have a 14 month old male maltese and about a month and a half ago I had him groomed professionally because he was full of mats and knots. The groomer used her best judgement and cut quite a bit of hair off and left him with a puff of hair on the top of his head and left his tail long. The rest of his body was cut short. My kids think that when I put a top knot in Kimba's hair he looked feminine. I actually couldn't wait for his hair on the top of his head to grow so I could pull it up. It's not quite long enough to get it perfectly up, but I am starting him out with getting familiar to wearing it that way. He tried rubbing his head on the bed, but eventually left it alone. I will post pics of Kimba as soon as I figure out how to do that.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

My Giovanni is only 14 weeks and I cannot wait until his hair grows long enough for a top not and bows! Unfortunately, the cutest outfits are for the girls, so I'm thinking I will need to do some sewing - lol. I had a toy poodle when I was 12 and I sewed lots of adorable outfits for him! :chili:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

ckanen2n said:


> My Giovanni is only 14 weeks and I cannot wait until his hair grows long enough for a top not and bows! Unfortunately, the cutest outfits are for the girls, so I'm thinking I will need to do some sewing - lol. I had a toy poodle when I was 12 and I sewed lots of adorable outfits for him! :chili:


Bailey is my first little boy and trust me, there are lots of cute clothes for boys out there! I can't stop shopping for him! LOL


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

LuvMyMalties said:


> I'm fairly new to owning my little Maltese, so I have a few questions about Topknots and dressing up your MALE dog.
> 
> I'm guilty of making my male dog probably look more feminine than he is....poor guy.  I like to put his fur up in a topknot, and sometimes with a little blue bow. Do you dress up your male fluff?
> 
> Also, if you do a topknot, how long before you feel like you're having to fix it because fur is falling out of it or it gets scruffy looking? Do you fix their topknot daily when you brush them or do you go several days without? I've noticed that his topknot falls out a bit and I have to re-do it, but I'm afraid to do this everyday since I don't want to ruin his fur causing breakage. What do you think?


Oh me oh my, how I wish you were a member one I first go my Leo. :blush:. Yes, I do dress him in harness wear. But I don't have a topknot on him, but boys look WONDERFUL with them. I love them.

I usualy have to fix Mia's topknot, 5 seconds after I do it. And Ana's I do fix just a bit every day. 

Boys look incredible with boys, and topknots, I think, alot of the show dogs are boys, there are girls too, but definetly precious boys, and they look so gorgeous with topknots and bows. Breathtaking.


----------



## Halobabe99 (Feb 24, 2012)

My husband says no bows for our boy, but anything goes for our girl. She is just 3 mos, but she has a hissy fit when we try to even put a barrette, clip or anything in her hair! (I'm trying to start out slow and work my way up to a rubber band) What's a Mommy to do?


----------

